# Roundup of what's new at Eurobike



## VamP (23 Sep 2013)

Enjoy. Some eye candy there for sure.


----------



## Howard (23 Sep 2013)

TCX Advanced is still the best looking / most interesting bike there. I'd like a ride on that and the 'dale SuperCross Hi-Mod Black. You'd have to be pretty serious about CX, or have seriously deep pockets to consider racing either though.


----------



## VamP (24 Sep 2013)

Howard said:


> TCX Advanced is still the best looking / most interesting bike there. I'd like a ride on that and the 'dale SuperCross Hi-Mod Black. You'd have to be pretty serious about CX, or have seriously deep pockets to consider racing either though.


 
Hell the only reason I'd buy either would be to race, but agree, deep pockets would be a prerequisite.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Sep 2013)

It'd have to be the Moots for me.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Sep 2013)

Or the Ridley.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Sep 2013)

Or the Ibis.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Sep 2013)

Berner.


----------



## VamP (24 Sep 2013)




----------



## VamP (24 Sep 2013)

That Cielo is very beautiful, but what worries me most is how much I am taken with those orange Lakes.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Sep 2013)

The silver Cielo is outstanding. 

Them Konas look like good out-of-the-box racers.


----------



## Howard (24 Sep 2013)

So many post mounts just waiting to be stripped...


----------

